# Do you want high quality photos of your dog? London



## idaphotography (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi!

I'm a professional photographer from Finland. I'm specialized in photographing animals, especially dogs.
I'm looking for dogs to photograph (and of course other animals) from London.
Shootings will take place in the dog's home or outdoors.

You can see my previous work in my web portfolio:
http://idalehtonen.galleria.fi/kuvat/Dogs/portfolio+dogs/
or in my blog:
valokuvaaja Ida L.

If you are intrested, you can contact me by e-mail *[email protected]*


----------

